# Site that quotes historic dividend YIELDS directly?



## telstrareg (26 April 2007)

Hi. I just wanted to save the time of calculating the yields from the payout and then having to look up the share price on the ex date.


----------



## happypuppycn (2 May 2007)

Same to u ! Is there anyone provide such help?


----------



## rub92me (2 May 2007)

Yep, Just Google something like 'asx dividend yield data' and click on the links that look promising


----------



## telstrareg (2 May 2007)

rub92me said:


> Yep, Just Google something like 'asx dividend yield data' and click on the links that look promising




Genius! Now where do I find this Google thing?


----------



## rub92me (2 May 2007)

telstrareg said:


> Genius! Now where do I find this Google thing?



Start Internet Explorer (or Firefox or other browser)
Type in www.google.com in the little box that shows the URL
Hit enter key (usually on the right side of your keyboard)
Put the words 'asx dividend yield data' in the search box
Hit enter key again.
Search results will appear as if by magic.
Cool huh?


----------



## telstrareg (2 May 2007)

rub92me said:


> Start Internet Explorer (or Firefox or other browser)
> Type in www.google.com in the little box that shows the URL
> Hit enter key (usually on the right side of your keyboard)
> Put the words 'asx dividend yield data' in the search box
> ...





Legend!


----------



## richardgary (28 July 2012)

I would like to say dividend yield is one of the main factors which are considered when investing in dividend-paying stocks. Therefore watch out "dividend traps," however -- stocks having a dividend yield of 10% and above than you should surely invest.


----------



## Julia (28 July 2012)

richardgary said:


> I would like to say dividend yield is one of the main factors which are considered when investing in dividend-paying stocks. Therefore watch out "dividend traps," however -- stocks having a dividend yield of 10% and above than you should surely invest.



Do you mean we should surely invest in any stocks having a dividend yield of 10% and above?
Is there no downside to this, do you think?

Could you tell us just what is a 'dividend trap'.


----------

